# New Kitten owner



## Shady Lady (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone 

My husband and I have just adopted out first ever kitten together. He is a little black fluff ball and his name is Simba. I bugged husband for months for a kitten and he grudglingly gave in. Now I can't seperate them!


----------



## Yue4prez (Dec 16, 2012)

That's usually what happens 
Husbands just don't want to admit it!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Your story sounds very close to mine  I wanted a cat for a while, and finally hubs gave in and got me a kitten! Now he loves the little guy much more than I ever expected


----------



## SimbasAngel (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello! I'm new too!  And my new foster baby is named Simba too! I'm sure it's a common name but I thought it was funny  Good luck with your new baby! xoxo


----------



## kittyfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

*Mine too!*

After 12 year with my husband and me asking for a kitty (he was a dog guy) he came home with his hand behind his back and pulled out a sweet little kitten and said Don't say that I don"t love you. I was so happy. Almost 3 years later she follows him all over. Good luck with the new kitty:wolfie


----------



## Shady Lady (Dec 17, 2012)

*Pictures*

Asleep on my lap








Awake on my lap :lol:









It surprisingly difficult to take pictures of black animals >.<


----------



## Angelbabe1uk (Dec 19, 2012)

Your little simba is so cute
He looks like my daughters little furball she was going to call her's simba as all black with 4 maybe more white tufts on his chest
She decided to call hers comet
I have 4 cats or fur babies as I call them 
Purdy aged 4
Tiger and Jacko age 3 (purdys babies)
And I have a new baby kitten called maisy who is approaching 8 weeks old and so tiny
She maybe a micro as her real mum is a micro and her dad a full size
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Purring_Kitties (Dec 22, 2012)

Cute! Your little fluff ball is just precious! Love him! :luv


----------



## Shady Lady (Dec 17, 2012)

He is a real sweetheart. And Comet is a cute name! I have been toying with the idea of getting another kitten and calling him/her Ferocious 

Your furbabies sound lovely  (Micro? Tinycat? Never heard of that!)
Thank you  I'm sure I will learn loads.


----------



## Butyrol (Dec 23, 2012)

He is adorable! I am a fairly new kitty owner myself! 

And....welcome to the forums


----------



## kjeter15 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice too meet you. I am the new guardian of a 4 month old mostly feral kitten name Sasha or sometimes Miss Hiss


----------

